# Old School Zapco Z400C4-SL 4 Channel amplifier,Rare



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Old School Zapco Z400C4-SL 4 Channel amplifier,Rare,SQ,USA,vintage,Robert Zeff On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-School-Zapco-Z400C4-SL-4-Channel-amplifier-Rare-SQ-USA-vintage-Robert-Zeff/283732101476?


----------

